# Indonesian: alat make up



## kata2

Ditangkap Saat Jual Hasil Jambretan | Balikpapan Pos

" ........... Kasat Reskrim Polresta Banjarmasin AKP Arief Prasetya mengatakan dalam penangkapan itu, pihaknya berhasil menemukan barang bukti berupa handphone, pakaian dan seperangkat alat _make up_ milik korban."

*It seems the italicized phrase "make up" refers to  make up - Wiktionary .  Is it recommended to be used in BI? *


----------



## Nicoclone

"Make up" in this sentence refers to *cosmetics.* 
It is ok to use that phrase since all Indonesian people will understand it.


----------



## kata2

It is nice to know people can understand it.


----------



## Rani_Author

As Nicoclone said above, make up in the context above is cosmetics. We use the English noun of makeup. This word is so familiar to use, even in any literatures. But, to type it properly, you should use "italic" character. The original translations are "alat-alat kecantikan, alat-alat rias, dandanan, rias wajah".

Yes, it's recommended to use "make up" than the original translations.

For the verb of make up like you mentioned above, Indonesians basically translate them.


----------



## kata2

How "make" is pronounced in that case? "Ma-ke" or the English way?

The reason I ask is:

I notice (some) people in ID pronounce "Cathay (Pacific Airways)" as "Ka-thai" rather than the official one. However, I appreciate it as it is more closer to the Chinese name of the company.


----------



## Rani_Author

It's like in the English way. Because, we adopted it from English.

 Yes, they are. Because, the English way is so hard for the majority of Indonesians.  So, we adapted the pronounciation to become easier. It's so popular to say Ka-thai. No one here would mind it.  Except, if they are speaking English.


----------



## Meight07

make up = buat ke atas


----------



## Rani_Author

¡Hola, querido @Meight07! Ay, eres un mexicano, ¿pero hablas indonesio?  ¡Qué increíble eres! ¡Qué magnífico es! 

Haha.... Yes, it's an Indonesian literal translation. The proper literal translation is "membuat ke atas" or "buatlah ke atas!" (imperative form).

But, not in the serious context above.


----------

